# Maxant tanks



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I checked my old maxant catalog that has to be 25 or so years old, and they aren't listed in them. sure wish I had bought more equipment back then, could get the commercial wax spinner for less than you pay for the jr. one now. They also carried the hive tool I still use back then but not now, running low on hive tools.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Send a PM to Jake, he may have some history and feedback for you.

Member name - MAXANT


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

Mike I sent an email to his super top secret email yesterday. I know he is a busy guy so haven't heard back yet. I just have to make a decision soon. I have a history of putting off good deals because they seem too good to be true, and then missing out on that great deal. I THINK if I buy everything the guy has, I can get these 2 tanks for a song. They will either make good lawn ornaments or else Ill find a use for them in the honey house. I sure wish they were heated but I guess at least 1 can be used as a settling tank, or move them along and use the money toward a smaller tank. Ill drop him a PM here too just in case. Thanks!


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I have 2 I bought this past summer from a retiring beekeeper.
Only wanted 1 but he offered me every thing he had left for$300.
I ended up using both of them for settling tanks.
I filled one and half filled the other.
Buy it you can always sell them if not needed.
I will be looking for more for next year.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Personally, I would have bought them both if given the chance. Having different tanks for different kinds of honey would be great. I mean 5 gallon buckets work fine for storing honey and hurricane prep :lookout:but having a separate tank for clover honey would be the bees knees


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

For me its all about the chase. Its a bonus if its something I can use but Ive always loved finding something for a great deal, clean it up, turn it over. Just trying to come up with a way to use a 1000 lb? unheated tank or TWO! in my operation. If I had 3 times the hives or if they were heated it would be easier to find a use for them.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hiwire said:


> For me its all about the chase.


yup that's ray


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

If the tanks are solid you can always use a blanket. Heat tape is cheap, but not necessarily ideal.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great settling tanks. A New 55 gallon stainless drums are just short of $300 on a Craig list.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

A cylindrical tank 34 diameter 40 deep holds 157 gal brim full.
(17*17*3.14*40)/231
Bill


----------

